# Most Americans who haven’t gotten a vaccine say they don’t plan to



## Becky1951 (Apr 20, 2021)

Most Americans who haven’t gotten a vaccine say they don’t plan to, poll shows​
Most Americans who haven’t received the coronavirus vaccine say they’re unlikely to get the shots, according to an Axios-Ipsos poll released Monday, indicating the country’s mass immunization campaign could soon reach its peak.

Of the unvaccinated adults, 2 in 3 told pollsters they were either “not likely at all” or “not very likely” to get the injections. That proportion has remained level for more than month, polling shows.

Meanwhile, just 14 percent of unvaccinated Americans said they were likely to get the vaccine.
In total, 44 percent of respondents said they hadn’t received the vaccine while 56 percent reported receiving at least one shot, according to the poll.

If those figures don’t significantly change, immunizations could top out around 70 percent of the adult population.

In the pandemic’s early stages, health experts said herd immunity would require at least 70 percent of the population to develop resistance to the virus, but that target has become less clear as new, more transmissible coronavirus variants have emerged and cases have become more widespread.

https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/coronavirus-disease-covid-19.61/post-thread


----------



## Don M. (Apr 20, 2021)

That's another reason why this virus may be around for a long, long time.  Between a reluctance to get vaccinated, and the probability that this virus mutations may require annual booster shots, I'm sure we will be living with this mess for the foreseeable future.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Most Americans who haven’t gotten a vaccine say they don’t plan to, poll shows​
> Most Americans who haven’t received the coronavirus vaccine say they’re unlikely to get the shots, according to an Axios-Ipsos poll released Monday, indicating the country’s mass immunization campaign could soon reach its peak.
> 
> Of the unvaccinated adults, 2 in 3 told pollsters they were either “not likely at all” or “not very likely” to get the injections. That proportion has remained level for more than month, polling shows.
> ...


Do you suppose if this vaccine hadn't been rushed and had been proven safe that more would be willing?


----------



## win231 (Apr 20, 2021)

Don M. said:


> That's another reason why this virus may be around for a long, long time.  Between a reluctance to get vaccinated, and the probability that this virus mutations may require annual booster shots, I'm sure we will be living with this mess for the foreseeable future.


Yup, it's all them antivaxxers creating this situation!  And they're makin' the rest of us sick, too.


----------



## chic (Apr 21, 2021)

Well, if we've lived this long without one, it begs the question why? I think lots of young people will get the vaccine though, and that will tip the vaxxed way into the plus column so herd immunity will be achieved if that is the aim of this.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2021)

chic said:


> Well, if we've lived this long without one, it begs the question why? I think lots of young people will get the vaccine though, and that will tip the vaxxed way into the plus column so herd immunity will be achieved if that is the aim of this.


I saw on FB that my 40 something year old niece got vaccinated--I'm proud of her.  She has such a level head in all she does.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 21, 2021)

Herd immunity??   I was thinking more along the lines of herd culling....
Just saying....


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 21, 2021)

Time for me to go watch the duck feeding on the lake....


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 21, 2021)

Lakeland living said:


> Herd immunity?? I was thinking more along the lines of herd culling....
> Just saying.


Herd mentality, human nature will reveal a discrepancy between the have's and the have not's of the vaccinated herd. My brothers living in Ga. see no reason in getting the vaccine because they don't go anywhere. On the other hand my wife and I were vaccinated to make easier when we travel.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Has any other vaccine for a deadly illness ever met with so much controversy and resistance?  Particularly along political lines?  Most of us willingly go (or took our children when they were babies) to get immunized against all kinds of horrific infections.  Only this one has prompted so much arguing, false alarms about the danger and "ineffectiveness" of the vaccine, the "incompetence" of the scientists who developed and are encouraging everyone to get vaccinated, the "greed" of the pharmaceutical companies that are working around the clock, and so on.  If you are still arguing against it, or if you are one of the people refusing to do your part in vanquishing this murderous disease, I would suggest that you ask yourself why you are still believing and in some cases, spreading all the misinformation about the disease itself (it's just the flu), the vaccine (dangerous, kills people, doesn't work), masks (they don't work either, I refuse to wear one), social distancing (nobody's gonna tell me what parties, weddings, crowded sports events, rallies I can go to, etc.).

We will eventually reach a kind of herd immunity, in spite of those who are trying to hold back progress.  The more people get vaccinated, the sooner this will happen. My community is cautiously returning to normal, and it's a wonderful feeling. We've all (or nearly all) been vaccinated.

Those who can't receive the vaccine because they have special health issues have my sympathy. But I gather that this is a very tiny segment of the population. Half of the country can't be allergic to the vaccine. I suspect that most anti-vaxxers are motivated by fear.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 21, 2021)

"The Lord helps those who help themselves".    

Those who refuse to do what's best for Humanity should be prepared to meet their Lord..._earlier_ than planned.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 21, 2021)

"Half of the country can't be allergic to the vaccine"

*Its not just allergies, blood clots also. *

"Has any other vaccine for a deadly illness ever met with so much controversy and resistance?"

*Has any other vaccine been rushed so fast? *


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 21, 2021)

Nathan said:


> "The Lord helps those who help themselves".
> 
> Those who refuse to do what's best for Humanity should be prepared to meet their Lord..._earlier_ than planned.


"The Lord helps those who help themselves"

That saying is not in the bible.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 21, 2021)

That saying may not be in the Bible but I believe it to be true.


----------



## win231 (Apr 21, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Has any other vaccine for a deadly illness ever met with so much controversy and resistance?  Particularly along political lines?  Most of us willingly go (or took our children when they were babies) to get immunized against all kinds of horrific infections.  Only this one has prompted so much arguing, false alarms about the danger and "ineffectiveness" of the vaccine, the "incompetence" of the scientists who developed and are encouraging everyone to get vaccinated, the "greed" of the pharmaceutical companies that are working around the clock, and so on.  If you are still arguing against it, or if you are one of the people refusing to do your part in vanquishing this murderous disease, I would suggest that you ask yourself why you are still believing and in some cases, spreading all the misinformation about the disease itself (it's just the flu), the vaccine (dangerous, kills people, doesn't work), masks (they don't work either, I refuse to wear one), social distancing (nobody's gonna tell me what parties, weddings, crowded sports events, rallies I can go to, etc.).
> 
> We will eventually reach a kind of herd immunity, in spite of those who are trying to hold back progress.  The more people get vaccinated, the sooner this will happen. My community is cautiously returning to normal, and it's a wonderful feeling. We've all (or nearly all) been vaccinated.
> 
> Those who can't receive the vaccine because they have special health issues have my sympathy. But I gather that this is a very tiny segment of the population. Half of the country can't be allergic to the vaccine. I suspect that most anti-vaxxers are motivated by fear.


You make many assumptions.  And you lack the knowledge you think you have.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 21, 2021)

terry123 said:


> That saying may not be in the Bible but I believe it to be true.


Yes if no one ever helped themselves they would be in a bad situation. 

However regarding the vaccine if someone doesn't want to take it, its not a given that they are definitely going to die from Covid.


----------



## MrPants (Apr 21, 2021)

I respect the choice anyone makes for themselves regarding getting or not getting the Covid vaccine. 
I chose to get vaccinated. If you choose not to, I have no issue with that. We can still be carriers of the virus whether we were vaccinated or not. The only difference between myself and someone who's not vaccinated is that I will be less likely to become very sick from it ending up in hospital or worse although by being vaccinated I risk potential side effects from the vaccine.

There's risks attached to either choice. It's a matter of which risk any individual is prepared to accept.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

I am saddened by the many deaths that have occurred via COVID-19 and I will be saddened by the many deaths that will continue to occur via Covid-19.  However, the world is overpopulated and I will try not to be as saddened by the deaths of the many ignorant people who refuse to get vaccinated, and are able to get vaccinated, and refuse to do so.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 21, 2021)

My Doctor told me during our virtual appointment over a week ago that she was not comfortable recommending that I get the vaccine due to my many health issues. Now that being said, I feel its wrong to call others who are not going to be vaccinated stupid, or any other condescending names just because they do not follow your way of seeing things. Its sad we cannot respect each others decisions.


----------



## win231 (Apr 21, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> My Doctor told me during our virtual appointment over a week ago that she was not comfortable recommending that I get the vaccine due to my many health issues. Now that being said, I feel its wrong to call others who are not going to be vaccinated stupid, or any other condescending names just because they do not follow your way of seeing things. Its sad we cannot respect each others decisions.


Much like the flu shot, people insult those who choose not to get vaccinated out of their own frustration & lack of confidence in the vaccine.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm waiting awhile to see how people with multiple autoimmune disorders react over time.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> My Doctor told me during our virtual appointment over a week ago that she was not comfortable recommending that I get the vaccine due to my many health issues. Now that being said, I feel its wrong to call others who are not going to be vaccinated stupid, or any other condescending names just because they do not follow your way of seeing things. Its sad we cannot respect each others decisions.


My son got vaccinated.  He is total care.  He has quad cp, brain damage, a seizure disorder,  mild mental retardation, a history of cancer, a history of repeated pneumonia, GI issues, and on and on and on.  He got vaccinated as he wished to stop staying home.

My son with DS, several medical issues many lungs issues, was super excited to get vaccinated as he no longer wished to stay home, and wanted to resume regular life.  I got vaccinated and have many serious medical issues including Addison disease.

I will change the word stupid to ignorant.  True some people cannot get the vaccine for medical reason, but that would be very very few people, IMO.


----------



## win231 (Apr 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> My son got vaccinated.  He is total care.  He has quad cp, brain damage, a seizure disorder,  mild mental retardation, a history of cancer, a history of repeated pneumonia, GI issues, and on and on and on.  He got vaccinated as he wished to stop staying home.
> 
> My son with DS, several medical issues many lungs issues, was super excited to get vaccinated as he no longer wished to stay home, and wanted to resume regular life.  I got vaccinated and have many serious medical issues including Addison disease.
> 
> I will change the word stupid to ignorant.  True some people cannot get the vaccine for medical reason, but that would be very very few people.


You are still mistaken.  It is not stupid or ignorant to choose not to get vaccinated - just as it is not stupid or ignorant to get vaccinated.
Everyone is entitled to make their own health decisions.  You do not have the right to make health decisions for others.  If you think you do, you are what's known as a "Controller."


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> ...
> 
> I will change the word stupid to ignorant.  ...



I'm certainly ignorant as defined by "lacking knowledge of the thing specified" in regards to my autoimmune concerns.  Hoping I won't be in a year or so.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 21, 2021)

Sad to say that some of the herd that doesn't have immunity or a vaccine will undoubtedly be thinned by the virus itself.  

The US is not currently experiencing a virus wave but continues losing an average of 800+ people to Covid per day.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> You are still mistaken.  It is not stupid or ignorant to choose not to get vaccinated - just as it is not stupid or ignorant to get vaccinated.
> Everyone is entitled to make their own health decisions.  You do not have the right to make health decisions for others.  If you think you do, you are what's known as a "Controller."


I didn’t make a health decision for anyone but me, I said people are ignorant and they are, IMO.  I said I won’t be saddened as much by their deaths, and I won’t, I said very few people are barred from getting vaccinated for medical reasons.

Read what I wrote, again.  I am not wrong and *you do not get to decide who is wrong and who is right although you continually try.

Since you do try, you are a CONTROLLER.  .   Oh gosh, can’t stop laughing.*


----------



## Gaer (Apr 21, 2021)

Heard (through the grapevine ) over 9000 people have died from the vaccine in the  US.  I can't varify this nor give the name of the person who told me that.
If I had it to do over, I personally would NOT get the vaccine!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I'm certainly ignorant as defined by "lacking knowledge of the thing specified" in regards to my autoimmune concerns.  Hoping I won't be in a year or so.


Exactly, I should have written ignorant instead of stupid, that was a mistake on my part.  I did not know how my Addison’s would be effected by the virus and didn’t care.  I wanted to be vaccinated, I got vaccinated.


----------



## Lara (Apr 21, 2021)

> Anti-vaxxers are motivated by fear


Since when has being motivated by fear a bad thing? If I see a car coming straight for me, I'm going to be motivated to run the other way. I'm not going to stand there and yell "BRING IT ON!". Being crippled by fear is a whole other thing.

So it comes down to whether the fear is warranted or not. The answer to that is research and knowledge. Unless anyone knows everything there is to know about Covid vaccines, and no one does, then no one should accuse antivaxxers of not getting vaccinated out of fear.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Heard (through the grapevine ) over 9000 people have died from the vaccine in the  US.  I can't varify this nor give the name of the person who told me that.
> If I had it to do over, I personally would NOT get the vaccine!


But you had an allergic reaction and that makes you a special case


----------



## Don M. (Apr 21, 2021)

We got our vaccinations several weeks ago.  We now feel a bit of relief when we venture out in public....knowing that we are probably protected under most circumstances.  Prior to getting the shots, we were always a bit concerned about everyone and everything we might come into contact with.  Only time will tell just how effective these vaccines are....from a physical standpoint, but getting vaccinated sure took a load of "anxiety" off our shoulders.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> My son got vaccinated.  He is total care.  He has quad cp, brain damage, a seizure disorder,  mild mental retardation, a history of cancer, a history of repeated pneumonia, GI issues, and on and on and on.  He got vaccinated as he wished to stop staying home.
> 
> My son with DS, several medical issues many lungs issues, was super excited to get vaccinated as he no longer wished to stay home, and wanted to resume regular life.  I got vaccinated and have many serious medical issues including Addison disease.
> 
> I will change the word stupid to ignorant.  True some people cannot get the vaccine for medical reason, but that would be very very few people, IMO.


In your opinion very few.  That's just your opinion, no one can know the actual numbers of how many. 
Its not ignorance, its Their right to chose.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2021)

chic said:


> Well, if we've lived this long without one, it begs the question why? I think lots of young people will get the vaccine though, and that will tip the vaxxed way into the plus column so herd immunity will be achieved if that is the aim of this.


That is the aim. And based on recent statements from _doctors_, they aren't upset about the current numbers. They're pretty optimistic.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 21, 2021)

If a person has existing health conditions that might create reactions to these vaccines....or they rarely get together with any family or friends, or they seldom venture into any venues of crowds of people, they might very well consider these vaccines unnecessary.  However, if they are fairly active and healthy, and enjoy getting out of the house, getting vaccinated becomes increasingly important...given all the unknowns of this virus.  

If this virus isn't brought under control in coming months, and it doesn't continue to mutate into even worse variants, I can easily see the day coming where it will be Mandatory to present some sort of ID that shows that an individual has been vaccinated before they are allowed to go anywhere.  

While the numbers appear to be improving in some areas, others are getting worse.  Unless strict travel, etc., regulations are implemented, and enforced, this virus will continue to spread, and ultimately result in forcing everyone who doesn't want to stay home 24/7, to get vaccinated.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2021)

Don M. said:


> If a person has existing health conditions that might create reactions to these vaccines....or they rarely get together with any family or friends, or they seldom venture into any venues of crowds of people, they might very well consider these vaccines unnecessary.  However, if they are fairly active and healthy, and enjoy getting out of the house, getting vaccinated becomes increasingly important...given all the unknowns of this virus.
> 
> If this virus isn't brought under control in coming months, and it doesn't continue to mutate into even worse variants, I can easily see the day coming where it will be Mandatory to present some sort of ID that shows that an individual has been vaccinated before they are allowed to go anywhere.
> 
> While the numbers appear to be improving in some areas, others are getting worse.  Unless strict travel, etc., regulations are implemented, and enforced, this virus will continue to spread, and ultimately result in forcing everyone who doesn't want to stay home 24/7, to get vaccinated.


Hi, Don. I wanted to share an article with you about about virus mutations but I forgot to save it. I'll try to find it later. But I think you'll like this one. It explains why finding the "culprit animal" is important.

https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...-stop-sars-cov-2-how-do-find-the-next-big-one


----------



## Skyking (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Do you suppose if this vaccine hadn't been rushed and had been proven safe that more would be willing?


Respectfully, I totally disagree. If the vaccine hadn't been rushed, many more would be dead and or dying now. Life and citizenship come with responsibilities to each other. The civilized world can't and doesn't revolve just around me or you. The vaccine works, it's a lifesaver.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2021)

Skyking said:


> Respectfully, I totally disagree. If the vaccine hadn't been rushed, many more would be dead and or dying now. Life and citizenship come with responsibilities to each other. The civilized world can't and doesn't revolve just around me or you. The vaccine works, it's a lifesaver.


But to Marci's actual question, "if the vaccine had been proven safe would more people be willing?" - I'd say Yes, I'm pretty sure they would.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Exactly, I should have written ignorant instead of stupid, that was a mistake on my part.  I did not know how my Addison’s would be effected by the virus and didn’t care.  I wanted to be vaccinated, I got vaccinated.



I'm thankful we all have a choice.  One of my newer autoimmune diagnosis (it apparently hasn't always been thought to be autoimmune but my doctors think so due to recent research, my other diagnosis and age of onset) is axillary hidradentatis supperativa.  I'm in Stage I and have it controlled with lifestyle changes including no antiperspirants ever again (can use alcohol based sprays and wipes like EO lavender), no underarm shaving or epilating --only close trims, even more supplements.  I wouldn't advise looking up pics (esp Stage III) unless you like to look at gross stuff.   If the HS lesions come back and progress to advanced stages, I won't care what kills me ....I'll just want to go and would strongly consider taking the matter into my own hands.

Since no mRNA delivered therapies before the emergency vaccines have ever made it through clinical trials (in part halted due to autoimmune promotion), then I'm thankful to have the choice to wait and see.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 21, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Hi, Don. I wanted to share an article with you about about virus mutations but I forgot to save it. I'll try to find it later. But I think you'll like this one. It explains why finding the "culprit animal" is important.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...-stop-sars-cov-2-how-do-find-the-next-big-one



Yes, animal to human disease transfer is always an issue.  The most common disease is probably rabies....if a pet dog gets infected.  I used to like to deer hunt, but then something called "chronic wasting disease" began to infect the deer population...so now, I just enjoy watching the deer.  It is certainly possible that pets could be a factor in how this virus is mutating.  There is just SO much unknown about this, and other illnesses.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 21, 2021)

Sunny said:


> .... I suspect that most anti-vaxxers are motivated by fear.



Be careful in using the terms pro-vaxx and anti-vaxx as though there are two camps in regards to vaccines.  There is a third, large group of people who wish to see safer vaccines and are skeptical of the ever-burgeoning schedule with scant studies for all the added boosters, ect. 

With liability immunity in the US for vaccines, they're a risk free (from a monetary damages consequences)  cash cow for pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## chic (Apr 21, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> That is the aim. And based on recent statements from _doctors_, they aren't upset about the current numbers. They're pretty optimistic.


They should be optimistic. The teenagers will get them for sure. I'm certain they will reach their goal.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 21, 2021)

My nephew's FIL  just passed from  covid 3 days ago.  He was on a vent for a few weeks.  Just got a text earlier today that his MIL just passed today from covid. She didn't even know her husband had died. Man, this disease sucks!


----------



## Skyking (Apr 21, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> But to Marci's actual question, "if the vaccine had been proven safe would more people be willing?" - I'd say Yes, I'm pretty sure they would.


And it has been proven safe. So what are we up to 86 million vaccines? At some point responsible and reasonable people have to ask, so what does it take? 

Doses givenFully vaccinated% of population fully vaccinated213M
213,000,000
+1.81M
+1,810,00086.2M
86,200,000
+858K
+858,00026.3%


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2021)

Skyking said:


> And it has been proven safe. So what are we up to 86 million vaccines? At some point responsible and reasonable people have to ask, so what does it take?
> 
> Doses givenFully vaccinated% of population fully vaccinated213M
> 213,000,000
> ...


It's safety is being questioned by laypeople, the people who decide whether or not they want to be vaccinated. People who aren't convinced that it's safe, despite any charts or whatever, aren't likely to get vaccinated.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2021)

chic said:


> They should be optimistic. The teenagers will get them for sure. I'm certain they will reach their goal.


I believe most working young adults will, too. Especially those working with the public, like cashiers and wait-staff.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Heard (through the grapevine ) over 9000 people have died from the vaccine in the  US.  I can't varify this nor give the name of the person who told me that.
> If I had it to do over, I personally would NOT get the vaccine!


That is absolute, utter nonsense, Gaer!  Why would you even want to continue spreading such lies?  This article does say that 8000 people in the U.S. die every day from ALL CAUSES.  There is no evidence that anyone has died from the vaccine.  Here's the link:

https://www.npr.org/2021/03/25/9800...-misleading-facts-fuel-vaccine-misinformation


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 21, 2021)

Skyking said:


> And it has been proven safe. ...



So far for short-term.   Phase III trials usually take a year or more before a non-emergency vaccine gets standard approval.  Phase IV follow that.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 21, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "The Lord helps those who help themselves"
> 
> That saying is not in the bible.


You are correct, but the saying is relevent nonetheless.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Do you suppose if this vaccine hadn't been rushed and had been proven safe that more would be willing?




No.  But if our "public health leaders" would tell people that you don't have to wear a mask or sequester yourself after getting the vaccine, then maybe more people would get it.  What's the point of getting the vaccine if you have to mask up and live like a shut-in anyway?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Heard (through the grapevine ) over 9000 people have died from the vaccine in the  US.  I can't varify this nor give the name of the person who told me that.
> If I had it to do over, I personally would NOT get the vaccine!




Gaer, there is absolutely no verification for that.  The grapevine is full of stuff, some true, some not.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 21, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> No.  But if our "public health leaders" would tell people that you don't have to wear a mask or sequester yourself after getting the vaccine, then maybe more people would get it.  What's the point of getting the vaccine if you have to mask up and live like a shut-in anyway?


That is starting to come out. I have read articles lately in the NY Times and Washington Post that you can relax a lot after getting vaccinated.  However if people who were vaccinated stopped wearing masks, wouldn't the unvaccinated also stop wearing them (maybe lying about being vaccinated)? Of course, mostly the unvaccinated at that point would get Covid.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We got our vaccinations several weeks ago.  We now feel a bit of relief when we venture out in public....knowing that we are probably protected under most circumstances.  Prior to getting the shots, we were always a bit concerned about everyone and everything we might come into contact with.  Only time will tell just how effective these vaccines are....from a physical standpoint, but getting vaccinated sure took a load of "anxiety" off our shoulders.


Amen to that, I agree


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> In your opinion very few.  That's just your opinion, no one can know the actual numbers of how many.
> Its not ignorance, its Their right to chose.


Yes, I made that clear, *my opinion, *so why do you still need to argue about it?  My opinion is still permitted as is yours.  I am done with this.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 21, 2021)

Nathan said:


> You are correct, but the saying is relevent nonetheless.


So in your opinion the Lord isn't going to help me unless I get the vaccine.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> That is starting to come out. I have read articles lately in the NY Times and Washington Post that you can relax a lot after getting vaccinated.  However if people who were vaccinated stopped wearing masks, wouldn't the unvaccinated also stop wearing them (maybe lying about being vaccinated)? Of course, mostly the unvaccinated at that point would get Covid.


And let them, the unvaccinated can stop wearing masks, the unvaccinated are free to get Covid or not, the unvaccinated are free to die or not, they can lie about being vaccinated or not.  I do not care.  It’s been a year, they know the facts, *it’s their choice.  *


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> No.  But if our "public health leaders" would tell people that you don't have to wear a mask or sequester yourself after getting the vaccine, then maybe more people would get it.  What's the point of getting the vaccine if you have to mask up and live like a shut-in anyway?


You do not have to live like a shut in,  but masks in my area are still mandatory


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 21, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> That is starting to come out. I have read articles lately in the NY Times and Washington Post that you can relax a lot after getting vaccinated.  However if people who were vaccinated stopped wearing masks, wouldn't the unvaccinated also stop wearing them (maybe lying about being vaccinated)? Of course, mostly the unvaccinated at that point would get Covid.


"mostly the unvaccinated at that point would get Covid."

A vaccinated person can still get Covid.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 21, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> No.  But if our "public health leaders" would tell people that you don't have to wear a mask or sequester yourself after getting the vaccine, then maybe more people would get it.  What's the point of getting the vaccine if you have to mask up and live like a shut-in anyway?


Not dying?


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 21, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "Half of the country can't be allergic to the vaccine"
> 
> *Its not just allergies, blood clots also. *
> 
> ...


It's not just allergies and blood clots, but shingles too.  Also, given that they've never been able to come up with a vaccine for colds, flu variants, cancer, etc. why would you expect this batch of much less tested stuff to be some panacea?


----------



## Nathan (Apr 21, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> So in your opinion the Lord isn't going to help me unless I get the vaccine.


Not what I said. 
        However, I ask you this:  what are you going to say to the Lord when asked why you did not take advantage of the resources available that could have helped save your life?    
If you smoke, drink to excess and allow yourself to become grossly overweight, do you think or expect *The Lord *to bail you out of _self inflicted_ harm?


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2021)

Sunny said:


> That is absolute, utter nonsense, Gaer!  Why would you even want to continue spreading such lies?  This article does say that 8000 people in the U.S. die every day from ALL CAUSES.  There is no evidence that anyone has died from the vaccine.  Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2021/03/25/9800...-misleading-facts-fuel-vaccine-misinformation


That article directs you to another that says "VAERS (Vaccine Adverse Event Recording System) received 3,486 reports of death (0.0016%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine." It goes on to say a review of the deaths by CDC and FDA concluded they weren't related to the vaccine based on available information. Some people distrust the CDC and FDA, including me. They've been letting industries put toxic stuff in our food and the air for decades.


----------



## chic (Apr 21, 2021)

Don M. said:


> If a person has existing health conditions that might create reactions to these vaccines....or they rarely get together with any family or friends, or they seldom venture into any venues of crowds of people, they might very well consider these vaccines unnecessary.  However, if they are fairly active and healthy, and enjoy getting out of the house, getting vaccinated becomes increasingly important...given all the unknowns of this virus.
> 
> If this virus isn't brought under control in coming months, and it doesn't continue to mutate into even worse variants, I can easily see the day coming where it will be Mandatory to present some sort of ID that shows that an individual has been vaccinated before they are allowed to go anywhere.
> 
> While the numbers appear to be improving in some areas, others are getting worse.  Unless strict travel, etc., regulations are implemented, and enforced, this virus will continue to spread, and ultimately result in forcing everyone who doesn't want to stay home 24/7, to get vaccinated.


No it won't. Not in the USA anyway. Our leaders know there would be bloodshed in the streets if they even tried a vaccine passport and they don't want to lose their jobs.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2021)

chic said:


> No it won't. Not in the USA anyway. Our leaders know there would be bloodshed in the streets if they even tried a vaccine passport and they don't want to lose their jobs.


There's also the fact that the US doesn't have the infrastructure for a covid passport. A good infrastructure would be a national healthcare system.

Coming soon?


----------



## chic (Apr 21, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> There's also the fact that the US doesn't have the infrastructure for a covid passport. A good infrastructure would be a national healthcare system.
> 
> Coming soon?


Yes, I know that. But citizens of the U.S. tend to speak their minds with guns which is why I think this summer will be decisive.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 21, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> There's also the fact that the US doesn't have the infrastructure for a covid passport. A good infrastructure would be a national healthcare system.
> 
> Coming soon?


When travelling overseas I have always carried my Australian passport and tucked inside it was a record of my vaccinations and the date they were administered. It was very helpful to have such a record in case I needed medical attention. I also had a printout of my medical history and medications. 

I cannot see what the fuss is all about. If a COVID passport helps sort out who is safe enough to allow on a plane, and who is not, then for the next couple of years at least some people can travel freely and the rest should stay put. The alternative would be to require a negative COVID swab on a regular basis to visit elderly relatives in a nursing home or a dying friend in hospital.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 21, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Not what I said.
> However, I ask you this:  what are you going to say to the Lord when asked why you did not take advantage of the resources available that could have helped save your life?
> If you smoke, drink to excess and allow yourself to become grossly overweight, do you think or expect *The Lord *to bail you out of _self inflicted_ harm?


So I guess the Lord has told you that the vaccine is one of his/her resources?  Why is the Lord allowing some to die from the side effects of "his/her" resource?

Do you know some people are grossly overweight due to thyroid problems? Does that bar them from heaven?

I guess your Lord and mine are different, mine is forgiving and loving, and would never fault me for doing what I believe is right for me.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> When travelling overseas I have always carried my Australian passport and tucked inside it was a record of my vaccinations and the date they were administered. It was very helpful to have such a record in case I needed medical attention. I also had a printout of my medical history and medications.
> 
> I cannot see what the fuss is all about. If a COVID passport helps sort out who is safe enough to allow on a plane, and who is not, then for the next couple of years at least some people can travel freely and the rest should stay put. The alternative would be to require a negative COVID swab on a regular basis to visit elderly relatives in a nursing home or a dying friend in hospital.


I'd be cool with showing a piece of paper. Stamping people's regular passports indicating they were vaccinated for covid along with any other required inoculations is even more reasonable. The cost of making a covid stamp would be minuscule compared to what I'm sure the US gov't would spend on a covid ID program. Infrastructure and administrative costs would be the tip of the iceburg.


----------



## win231 (Apr 21, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> That is starting to come out. I have read articles lately in the NY Times and Washington Post that you can relax a lot after getting vaccinated.  However if people who were vaccinated stopped wearing masks, wouldn't the unvaccinated also stop wearing them (maybe lying about being vaccinated)? Of course, mostly the unvaccinated at that point would get Covid.


That would be true - IF viruses acted according to your directions.
They don't.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 21, 2021)

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/15/well/live/covid-variants-vaccine.html

This is a very good article from the NY Times. If you have been vaccinated, the chance of getting Covid is extremely small. Even if you get it, the chances are it will be mild. There have been about 5800 break through cases out of 75 million vaccinated. Out of those, 74 died. I think we are having 70,000 cases of Covid a day now. So with these numbers, it would appear that it is unvaccinated people who are getting Covid, not the vaccinated ones.

I am not telling anyone to get vaccinated. That is their choice, but I am glad I did. I will continue to wear a mask indoors because that isn't that big of a deal to me and we have a mask mandate anyway.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 22, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> So I *guess* the Lord has told you that the vaccine is one of his/her resources?  Why is the Lord allowing some to die from the side effects of "his/her" resource?
> 
> Do you know some people are grossly overweight due to thyroid problems? Does that bar them from heaven?
> 
> I *guess* your Lord and mine are different, mine is forgiving and loving, and would never fault me for doing what I believe is right for me.


You seem to be doing a lot of* guessing*, huh Becky1951? If you took some effort to read and understand what I actually said, all that guessing would be unnecessary.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 22, 2021)

Nathan said:


> You seem to be doing a lot of* guessing*, huh Becky1951? If you took some effort to read and understand what I actually said, all that guessing would be unnecessary.


Well then lets replace the word guess, with the more appropriate word of Assume. You assume the vaccine is a given that its a resource from the Lord.  You assume grossly over weight people are that way due to allowing it to happen to them. You assume they and unvaccinated people will have to stand before our Lord and give an explanation! A lot of assuming going on there.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 22, 2021)

I just began a new book my nurse practioner cousin sent me; "The Virus  And The Vaccine."  It is largely about the polio vaccine, but could well be what we are facing today.  Salk's vaccine contains SV40 virus which is a carcinogenic virus from a monkey's kidney.   The government downplayed the use of this virus stating that it was only dangerous to animals and the vaccine was given the OK.  Well, today, it seems humans are now showing cancers with this very virus present.  I post this for those who are concerned about what is occurring today.  Find out just what is in that vaccine before you agree to take it.  I am appalled at this well researched book's findings.  While we may have vastly reduced the incidence of polio, lies ahead for so many?   

I am 88 and already undergoing radiation treatments for a cancerous nodule on each lung, so taking the COVID vaccine did not bother me.  But there are many over 20 or 30 years younger than I here.  Get all the facts.  Demand them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Not what I said.
> However, I ask you this:  what are you going to say to the Lord when asked why you did not take advantage of the resources available that could have helped save your life?
> If you smoke, drink to excess and allow yourself to become grossly overweight, do you think or expect *The Lord *to bail you out of _self inflicted_ harm?


Actually I do expect the Lord to bail me out of ANY harm, self inflicted or not.  I have faith that the Lord can do anything, I am the weak one.  What’s that verse the hey though you walk through the valley of death fear no evil cause I got your back verse.  

IMO, the Lord our God, whichever one you believe in, has bailed out a lot of people and will continue to bail them out-“ask and you shall receive”.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Well then lets replace the word guess, with the more appropriate word of Assume. You assume the vaccine is a given that its a resource from the Lord.  You assume grossly over weight people are that way due to allowing it to happen to them. You assume they and unvaccinated people will have to stand before our Lord and give an explanation! A lot of assuming going on there.


*All things come from God, *the good, the bad, the ugly, COVID-19, the vaccine in a round about way for Covid-19 .  *The buck stops with whatever God you believe in.  *I assume this to be true.

For non believers in a GOD the bad things come from the mystical universe; the good things come from Santa Claus.  . @Becky1951 I thought you knew this.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 22, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> *All things come from God, *the good, the bad, the ugly, COVID-19, the vaccine in a round about way for Covid-19 . *The buck stops with whatever God you believe in.  *I assume this to be true.
> 
> For non believers in a GOD the bad things come from the mystical universe; the good things come from Santa Claus.  . @Becky1951 I thought you knew this.


I don't believe man's greed comes from God. And a lot of money is being made and will continue to be made from the vaccine, which was rushed. Yes I know why it was rushed, but there is no reason for those waiting or not going to be vaccinate to be constantly put down, called names etc. And that's exactly what happens when anyone questions the vaccine or dare's to state they are waiting or not getting the vaccine. 

And then to turn it into a religious topic, "However, I ask you this,  "what are you going to say to the Lord when asked why you did not take advantage of the resources available that could have helped save your life?"


----------



## Nathan (Apr 22, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Well then lets replace the word guess, with the more appropriate word of Assume. You assume the vaccine is a given that its a resource from the Lord.  You assume grossly over weight people are that way due to allowing it to happen to them. You assume they and unvaccinated people will have to stand before our Lord and give an explanation! A lot of assuming going on there.


It is obvious that you have made the meaning of my post into something which it is NOT, but you nonetheless WISH it to be.

You have yourself a nice day, maybe you'll find someone else's words to twist into none-sense.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 22, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Actually I do expect the Lord to bail me out of ANY harm, self inflicted or not.  I have faith that the Lord can do anything, I am the weak one.  What’s that verse the hey though you walk through the valley of death fear no evil cause I got your back verse.
> 
> IMO, the Lord our God, whichever one you believe in, has bailed out a lot of people and will continue to bail them out-“ask and you shall receive”.


OK,  I said: "If you smoke, drink to excess and allow yourself to become grossly overweight, do you think or expect The Lord to bail you out of self inflicted harm? "

Since this thread is about health and *not* religion  let me explain- here is what I meant:  the lifestyle choices you make in life(smoking, drinking,eating) ARE going to affect your health, period.  

**Off Topic**  The Lord can not "bail" you out of the health *consequences* of your lifestyle, if you eat to excess you shall get fat, I don't care how much you tithe on Sunday morning.

The Lord *will* accept you into the Kingdom of Heaven, based on the merits of your faith and conduct in this life.

I hope this clarifies the matter for those confused.    Myself- I'm done explaining.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 23, 2021)

Am curious what kind of side effects any of you experienced, if any or none, after getting the shot or two, and for how long they lasted....
I have not gotten the shot, to date......


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2021)

PopsnTuff said:


> Am curious what kind of side effects any of you experienced, if any or none, after getting the shot or two, and for how long they lasted....
> I have not gotten the shot, to date......


There have been lots of postings about this.  My husband and I both had both Moderna shots.  We dealt with mild flu-like symptoms (fevers under 101, body aches and some fatigue) all of which were fairly easily dispatched with OTC meds.  Our kids and kids-in-law have all had at least one vaccine, most have had both.  Same types and levels of symptoms.  Two had Moderna, four had Pfizer.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 24, 2021)

Possibly a lot of the people who, when surveyed, said they wouldn't get vaccinated, might go ahead and get it.  I have one coworker who in December was adamant that she was not going to get it, but as soon as her age group was allowed she and her daughter stayed up half the night on their state's app to find a location they could get a reservation with.   And another much younger coworker who hasn't cared to try to get one mentioned this week that he will need to get a shot.   So, slowly, people seem to be less reluctant/anxious about getting vaccinated.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Possibly a lot of the people who, when surveyed, said they wouldn't get vaccinated, might go ahead and get it.  I have one coworker who in December was adamant that she was not going to get it, but as soon as her age group was allowed she and her daughter stayed up half the night on their state's app to find a location they could get a reservation with.   And another much younger coworker who hasn't cared to try to get one mentioned this week that he will need to get a shot.   So, slowly, people seem to be less reluctant/anxious about getting vaccinated.


I know at least half a dozen people who were not going to get vaccinated.  Like your coworkers, they changed their minds when the vaccines became available.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I know at least half a dozen people who were not going to get vaccinated.  Like your coworkers, they changed their minds when the vaccines became available.


We have several employees at work that refuse to get it. It's their right. I just decided for myself personally I was gonna give it a go. If the shot killed me then so be it. If the shot keeps me from dying from COVID so be it. If I get COVID and die anyway...so be it. This is my lot in life. I can't control what's going to happen all I can do is get by the best I can. It's all any of us can do really.


----------

